# Tony Khan Says He Can’t Wait For AEW To Beat WWE SmackDown Next Week



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Isn't Smackdown on FS1? Don't ratings usually tumble dramatically on that channel?

If WWE cared about Rampage I imagine they'd pick another week to overlap.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

No not next week. Isnt Smackdown averaging something like 2.2 milion? If post all out dynamite or grandslam couldnt get past 1.5 milion I dont see Rampage coming close.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Tony needs to stop caring about WWE and focus on the fact that nobody outside a million smart marks care about what he's doing.

As for whether Rampage can beat Smackdown he better hope it does because the mocking if he doesn't will be hilarious.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Stylebender said:


> No not next week. Isnt Smackdown averaging something like 2.2 milion? If post all out dynamite or grandslam couldnt get past 1.5 milion I dont see Rampage coming close.



SD on FS1 usually does around 800k.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

He’s being a bit brave here but I hope they do beat them 🤣


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

RainmakerV2 said:


> SD on FS1 usually does around 800k.


No wonder they are booking with loaded matches for next week’s Smackdown(and having Brock appear)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Considering Rampage does about 500-600k, it's quite literally impossible for them to beat SD. Yeah, viewership usually takes a considerable hit when SD is on FS1, but there's no chance it drops that much lol no way, especially with Lesnar showing up and Sasha vs Becky being advertised.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This is why Tony Khan and the insane fan boys get mocked when ratings flop. They make outlandish claims that they have no chance of backing up, then hide or make excuses when they fall flat. Rampage has lost 500 k viewers since CM Punk returned, and just did its worst rating ever two weeks ago. He's so obsessed with "competing" with WWE that he doesn't realize his show is self destructing unopposed.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446791709770268673
Apparently, Tony also needs a reminder of what happened last time he went head to head with Sasha Banks.







*


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

If AEW does manage this they deserve to swig long and hardy on the milk of the sacred cow.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

No shit FS1s highest rated show is Undisputed regularly .


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

It's just Tony trying to get the internet buzzing about AEW.

Even IF Rampage beats Smackdown in the ratings (which I doubt because Rampage is a taped secondary show and people could just keep their TVs on FS1 instead of changing over to TNT) Smackdown will be back on FOX the very next week. So all of this isn't worth even worrying about.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## BringBackTV14 (Oct 12, 2017)

Khan got worked


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I don’t know why people get so bothered by Tony’s comments, I think he’s just having fun and wants to try to get some healthy competition going, like an attempt to return to the Monday night wars era of wrestling (which won’t happen, but, at least he’s trying). It’s been a long time since we have had two big promotions going on.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

He's promoting his product, nothing wrong with that. The only people bothered by him are the people drinking the WWE Kool Aid.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

And that's why people laugh about AEW and their fans.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Rampage won't beat Smackdown in any category next week even with Smackdown on FS1. Dynamite has a shot but remember Dynamite has been shifted to Saturday night next week too so that's no given.

Even so, the only people offended by this are Vincels and those with a weird fetish for hating Tony Khan, the guy who has breathed life into the American pro wrestling scene and employed over 100 workers.

This stuff was commonplace back in the day and not just from WWF and WCW. Joey Styles was always taking digs at both of them on ECW Hardcore TV. Nowadays, people are soft as anything though and so easily offended.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

3venflow said:


> Even so, the only people offended by this are Vincels and those with a weird fetish for hating Tony Khan, the guy who has breathed life into the American pro wrestling scene and employed over 100 workers.


Wtf are you even on about?

TK saying outlandish BS has nothing to do with Vince or people hating on TK. 

Sh*t man.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

How about putting the actual tweet in the OP?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

JeSeGaN said:


> Wtf are you even on about?
> 
> TK saying outlandish BS has nothing to do with Vince or people hating on TK.


*Vincels, not Vince. There's a difference. Vincels are ones who have only ever known WWE and view anything else as a threat that deserves to die.

But actually, it does. Some people analyse everything Tony Khan says and use it as a stick to beat with him. Some of the attacks on TK on this board have been laughable, ranging from claims he's a drug addict to claims he exploited Brodie Lee's death despite paying up his contract and giving his kid a 10-year contract where he'll get paid even if he doesn't become a wrestler.


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

Does a week go by when someone from aew doesnt say something about Vince or wwe? Thats why when people say wrestling to non fans they think wwe is wrestling and there is nobody else, similar to mma being only ufc. If the aew really want to provide proper competition, stop talking about them, 
tony khan booking theory is to copy from past companies, so he obviously taking this from bischoff and wcw, and yes wcw did beat wwe in the ratings for whatever amount of weeks in a row but again when you mentioned wrestling to non fans back then they still thought wwe was wrestling


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm pretty sure Smackdown when it was on FS1 did higher numbers than the typical episode of Dynamite. The fact that Smackdown is loading the hell up next week, where as all Dynamite seems to have is another CM Punk match doesn't make it seem like it'll be close.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

At this point he may as well give away Raw and Smackdown results live on air.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Catalanotto said:


> I don’t know why people get so bothered by Tony’s comments, I think he’s just having fun and wants to try to get some healthy competition going, like an attempt to return to the Monday night wars era of wrestling (which won’t happen, but, at least he’s trying). It’s been a long time since we have had two big promotions going on.


Because it's kind of cringe when the two promotions aren't even close. At least when Eric Bischoff came out in 1995 for the Nitro press conference and said he was going to kick RAW's butt the promotions were kind of on a similar playing field.

AEW isn't even close to WWE. They took losses to the WWE's developmental brand and celebrated winning a "war" over them. Can you imagine Eric Bischoff on Nitro bragging about beating Ohio Valley Wrestling or Sunday Night Heat?



cainkopeland said:


> If the aew really want to provide proper competition, stop talking about them,


Or at least make it witty and interesting.


----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)

I hope they do, but I don't see it happening.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

I actually thought this was fake. Is Kahn just having a little fun? If that's the case, then it's all good. 

It's kind of funny seeing all the triggered people reacting to this. My God people, lighten up. Bet you're real fun at parties and have plenty of girls hitting you up with how seriously you take everything


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I’m convinced he’s just trolling.

Edit: No way Rampage beats Smackdown. SD gets 800k+ on FS1 and Rampage would be lucky to get above 700k at this point.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Ya got no chance in hell pal. They can't even sniff smackdowns ratings when they debut CM Punk....


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

TK living in all the haters heads.

He can say whatever the hell he wants. He’s living his dream. He’s a successful business man running a young wrestling company who by all metrics is far ahead of the curve of all wrestling companies not named WWE and WCW in the past 35-40 years. 

Seriously, good for him. I root for guys like him because he actually gives a shit. He’s gives a shit about the fans and most importantly he actually gives a shit about the wrestlers. It’s about time


----------



## Jamescaws (Jul 18, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Tony needs to stop caring about WWE and focus on the fact that nobody outside a million smart marks care about what he's doing.


_What exactly is a mark?_


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Its on FS1. Even so, would be hilarious if WWE beat AEW :-D


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Tony knows how to create buzz that's for sure..sounds like alot of WWE stains on Twitter are getting worked


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Haha. Tony working some people, I see. It’s a gimmick at this point.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

Fearless Viper said:


>


I always feel that Vince McMahon, even in his 70s, could still kick Tony's ass in a real life fight!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Dude is just trying to create some buzz. He knows it would never happen, but gotta pander to your smarks I guess.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> I don’t know why people get so bothered by Tony’s comments, I think he’s just having fun and wants to try to get some healthy competition going, like an attempt to return to the Monday night wars era of wrestling (which won’t happen, but, at least he’s trying). It’s been a long time since we have had two big promotions going on.


But that's what makes it fun. Everybody throws stones and hides their hands. Everybody can dish it nobody can take it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

JeSeGaN said:


> Wtf are you even on about?
> 
> TK saying outlandish BS has nothing to do with Vince or people hating on TK.
> 
> Sh*t man.


* It's no surprise that the first guy to be offended when ratings tanks are pointed out after Tony Khan and AEW fans talk shit is calling people soft. I enjoy the comedic irony.*


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

I don't know why he feels the need to say stuff like this, it's definitely dumb, but people who can't see that the issue begins not with him making some obnoxious comment, but with them tacking an extra half hour onto their show are deluded. The WWE are propagating this 'war', AEW are the Jerry to their Tom.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

thorwold said:


> I'm pretty sure Smackdown when it was on FS1 did higher numbers than the typical episode of Dynamite. The fact that Smackdown is loading the hell up next week, where as all Dynamite seems to have is another CM Punk match doesn't make it seem like it'll be close.


*Here's the truth: Tony Khan feels threatened because WWE is smart enough to respond to their relegation to an inferior channel by putting on a great show, and he isn't.*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ratings wars are genuinely stupid when fans get overly emotional over them. 

I can only assume TK wanted to start arguments in his responses with the tweets he put out.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This clown is vanity searching himself and responding to fans pointing out how stupid his comments are. 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446880831771918337*


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The fact that Smackdown loses about 70 percent of its audience when they go to FS1 shows that absolutely nobody gives one single fuck about the show. They cant even be bothered to change to a different channel. I'm not even sure how many people watch smackdown, their just might be a certain amount of people who leave Fox on when they go out or some shit.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Here's the truth: Tony Khan feels threatened because WWE is smart enough to respond to their relegation to an inferior channel by putting on a great show, and he isn't.*


I'm sure he doesn't feel threatened, they seem to be doing fine in every meaningful way, but I'm sure he's not happy about it, sure. The crazy tweet (when I first saw it I thought he must have been replying to someone, but nope  ) proves that.

Of course you've already proven with your first response in this thread (and now again) that you're one of the deluded people I was referring to that thinks he, and not they, is the primary one obsessed with competing, so wouldn't expect you to see any sense.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> The fact that Smackdown loses about 70 percent of its audience when they go to FS1 shows that absolutely nobody gives one single fuck about the show. They cant even be bothered to change to a different channel. I'm not even sure how many people watch smackdown, their just might be a certain amount of people who leave Fox on when they go out or some shit.


Let's be fair, Dynamite also saw a decent size drop in viewership from airing on a different schedule. Even airing on FS1, SDs ratings were still pretty far ahead of what Rampage does. I wish Khan the best, but there's very little chance he beats their ratings especially airing in their current shitty time slot.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

thorwold said:


> I'm sure he doesn't feel threatened, they seem to be doing fine in every meaningful way, but I'm sure he's not happy about it, sure. The crazy tweet (when I first saw it I thought he must have been replying to someone, but nope  ) proves that.
> 
> Of course you've already proven with your first response in this thread (and now again) that you're one of the deluded people I was referring to that thinks he, and not they, is the primary one obsessed with competing, so wouldn't expect you to see any sense.


*This is hilarious coming from a guy who thinks WWE needs to counterprogram a show that's failing on its own.*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> * It's no surprise that the first guy to be offended when ratings tanks are pointed out after Tony Khan and AEW fans talk shit is calling people soft. I enjoy the comedic irony.*


Says the individual who gets offended by anything positive that Tony Khan says in interviews and on social media. That's delicious irony.

At least try to quote @3venflow if you're going to (ironically) laugh at him. Your generalizations need to stop.



The Legit DMD said:


> *This clown is vanity searching himself and responding to fans pointing out how stupid his comments are.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446880831771918337*


Thank you for proving my point about you getting offended by anything that Tony posts on social media.

Let the man breathe already.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Its on FS1. Even so, would be hilarious if WWE beat AEW :-D


*IF?! Have you seen the card? They could put a 1 hour Mean Street Possee promo under Sasha vs Becky and still get cooked. This is about to be extremely embarrassing. I'm not sure what's worse between this and Hogan moving Impact to Monday to compete with RAW. They're in their own stratospheres of stupid.*


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

At the end of the day the world of wrestling TODAY is better with Tony Khan in it than it was 2 and a half years ago with Tony Khan not in it. Whether some pundits want to take Tony’s words and rub his nose in it, or whatever, that’s fine, people have opinions and preferences, completely understood. But the wrestling landscape needed a Tony Khan to shake shit up. A dude with a lot of money that legit was a fan and LOVES wrestling.

Is he goofy? Sure. Does he like to spout off accomplishments and mention the other companies name? Yup. But shit, isn’t that what we’ve been waiting for? A guy that wasn’t afraid to take on the empire? To build a wrestling company that wasn’t afraid to be a WRESTLING COMPANY?! Keep people talking TK.. good or bad, this is interesting and it breathed life into a business that was stale and in need of a secondary option.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

DZ Crew said:


> Let's be fair, Dynamite also saw a decent size drop in viewership from airing on a different schedule. Even airing on FS1, SDs ratings were still pretty far ahead of what Rampage does. I wish Khan the best, but there's very little chance he beats their ratings especially airing in their current shitty time slot.


Being on a different timeslot and being asked to merely change the channel are two very different things. I'm not a huge AEW mark but they have an audience that is way more invested in their product when compared to the WWE audience. Most of them seem to watch out of force of habit, if they're watching at all. Smackdown showing a 70% drop when moving to FS1 leads me to believe many people aren't actually even watching Smackdown, they just happened to have Fox on during that time period for one reason or another.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Tony Khan is largely responsible for bringing CM Punk back to wrestling.

He can say whatever he wants at this point.

His wrestling promotion is successful, and the gap between Dynamite to Raw in terms of viewership isn't even that wide; which is still really impressive for a company that's only 2 years old.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *IF?! Have you seen the card? They could put a 1 hour Mean Street Possee promo under Sasha vs Becky and still get cooked. This is about to be extremely embarrassing. I'm not sure what's worse between this and Hogan moving Impact to Monday to compete with RAW. They're in their own stratospheres of stupid.*


I wouldn't be surprised if either show wins this "battle" but you're very much overestimating the drawing power of both Becky and Sasha.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *This is hilarious coming from a guy who thinks WWE needs to counterprogram a show that's failing on its own.*


I don't know what to tell you if you can't see that they've extended their show by half an hour for the first time, something they did neither in 2019 or 2020. 

Why did they never ask for that extra half hour when they went to FS1 before there was a Rampage? Hmm, I'm sure they're not related, you're right. They just had to have that extra half hour this time, not last year, not the year before, both stacked up shows heading into Saudi shows, not the other week when they were in the Garden on the eve of 9/11's 20th anniversary, no. THIS is the week they just happened to need it.

The mighty WWE are not above the fray. It's okay to admit it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> Being on a different timeslot and being asked to merely change the channel are two very different things. I'm not a huge AEW mark but they have an audience that is way more invested in their product when compared to the WWE audience. Most of them seem to watch out of force of habit, if they're watching at all. Smackdown showing a 70% drop when moving to FS1 leads me to believe many people aren't actually even watching Smackdown, they just happened to have Fox on during that time period for one reason or another.


*Because most people who only watch Fox for wrestling don't even have FS1 in their homes. The channel was completely irrelevant before Skip Bayless moved there 5 years ago, and their overall viewership still declines annually. They peak after their morning debate shows and still get washed by ESPN.*










*So for Smackdown to do close to a mil, which is over 8x their peak daytime viewership, is massive. It's absurd to think people not even having a channel or knowing it exists is comparable to a moved timeslot on the same channel.*



The XL 2 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if either show wins this "battle" but you're very much overestimating the drawing power of both Becky and Sasha.


*I'll come back to laugh at this post next Monday. Tony got his back blown out by 40% when Sasha appeared on indy midget NXT to face Io Shirai. Kenny vs Hangman lost by nearly 300k viewers. *


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Tony Khan is setting himself up for failure here lol. Good luck, hopefully this Rampage will be better overall shows than some of the recent ones.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446898017458704389
"It's not a competition, it's an alternative"


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

Khan is trying too hard thats the issue. Acknowledging the "competition" is fine, but when you're constantly bringing them up and they're not acknowledging you in the slightest it's seen as desperate. Just do your thing and let people enjoy.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Robert Macie said:


> _What exactly is a mark?_


Such a good question I am glad you asked:

Mark simply put is a term for fan. It is someone who is not in the wrestling business. 

The term came from the carny days where a guy would put a "mark" on your back so other vendors knew to rip you off by playing their games.

A money mark (which is what TK gets called) is a person who comes into the business with a lot of cash and basically gets worked by the boys to overpay for their services because he is too much of a fan to know the wrestlers are overcharging him

Hope that answers your question


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

holy said:


> I always feel that Vince McMahon,  even in his 70s, could still kick Tony's ass in a real life fight!


Vince in a dribbling vegetative state would. Kick Tony's ass.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *This clown is vanity searching himself and responding to fans pointing out how stupid his comments are.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446880831771918337*


Already backtracking.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

This guy is more deluded than I thought 🤣


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Tony’s just hyping up the product. Nothing wrong with that. 

The AEW fans love that WWE vs AEW shit and will be more likely to tune into rampage now that they can stick it to Vince.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

ajmaf625 said:


> Khan is trying too hard thats the issue. Acknowledging the "competition" is fine, but when you're constantly bringing them up and they're not acknowledging you in the slightest it's seen as desperate. Just do your thing and let people enjoy.


As I've said previously, AEW need a war to happen to stay relevant. Without using WWE to to fire off, they've got nothing.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

I actually thought it was more embarrassing when Tony flipped out at Linda Hogan on social media for merely stating a fact. He got totally triggered and went into full woke, libtard mode.


----------



## xdxdxcx (Jun 28, 2011)

Hahahahaha


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

the_flock said:


> Already backtracking.


*Of course, because he just summoned thousands of people to rub it in his face.*


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Sad Panda said:


> TK living in all the haters heads.
> 
> He can say whatever the hell he wants. He’s living his dream. He’s a successful business man running a young wrestling company who by all metrics is far ahead of the curve of all wrestling companies not named WWE and WCW in the past 35-40 years.
> 
> Seriously, good for him. I root for guys like him because he actually gives a shit. He’s gives a shit about the fans and most importantly he actually gives a shit about the wrestlers. It’s about time


Is he really a successful businessman? His billionaire father gifted him a hundred million dollars which means Tony has never really had to build the business up, never really struggled with it, never had to make difficult decisions relating to finances etc. His dad has openly said publicly that he doesn't believe in the concept of AEW and that it is simply a project for Tony to enjoy.

The company also operates in the red and doesn't really see any real growth (Ratings now are the same as they were a year ago despite the added star power from Bryan Danielson, CM Punk, Sting etc)



Robert Macie said:


> _What exactly is a mark?_


Back in the day it was kind of derogatory, wrestlers back in the day would chat about working the marks and all that business.

These days it simply means fan. It's only derogatory now if you use it to someone in the business. For example, if someone calls Tony a mark that implies he's a fan that cares about fan shit before business shit.



Fearless Viper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446898017458704389
> "It's not a competition, it's an alternative"


It's pretty funny that he thinks he doesn't blow through big matches. Didn't he just give Bryan Danielson/Kenny Omega (The biggest match he has) away on TV?


----------



## Drae_phenom (Apr 13, 2021)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> No wonder they are booking with loaded matches for next week’s Smackdown(and having Brock appear)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's still gonna suck, probably. I keep looking forward to WWE and giving them chances, but I haven't been excited for WWE in a while. The draft was exciting, but WWE has to do better, they are losing fans.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Is he really a successful businessman? His billionaire father gifted him a hundred million dollars which means Tony has never really had to build the business up, never really struggled with it, never had to make difficult decisions relating to finances etc. His dad has openly said publicly that he doesn't believe in the concept of AEW and that it is simply a project for Tony to enjoy.
> 
> The company also operates in the red and doesn't really see any real growth (Ratings now are the same as they were a year ago despite the added star power from Bryan Danielson, CM Punk, Sting etc)
> 
> ...


That match was in front of the largest crowd they had in a big market (New York) and is probably WHY they got such a big crowd. You are running the biggest show ever and want to draw a crowd, you need a big match. That's not "giving away" a match, it's selling a product to an audience. Have we forgotten that wrestling companies make money from ticket sales dumbass? Also, the very same people who will complain about them moving right into Danielson/Omega are the same people who complain that Punk has not had a major match since debuting

You can't fucking win with wrestling fans. They will ALWAYS find something to complain about. Why hasn't this guy gotten a main event match already!? Tony Kahn is stupid! Why the fuck has this guy already gotten a main event match!? Tony Kahn is stupid!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Arkham258 said:


> That match was in front of the largest crowd they had in a big market (New York) and is probably WHY they got such a big crowd. You are running the biggest show ever and want to draw a crowd, you need a big match. That's not "giving away" a match, it's selling a product to an audience. Have we forgotten that wrestling companies make money from ticket sales dumbass? Also, the very same people who will complain about them moving right into Danielson/Omega are the same people who complain that Punk has not had a major match since debuting
> 
> You can't fucking win with wrestling fans. They will ALWAYS find something to complain about. Why hasn't this guy gotten a main event match already!? Tony Kahn is stupid! Why the fuck has this guy already gotten a main event match!? Tony Kahn is stupid!


First, no need to call me a dumbass, I'm engaging in civil discussion with you.

Second, you can give them a big match without giving away your biggest match. Give them something like Bryan, Punk and Darby W/ Sting Vs Kenny and The Bucks W/ Callis.

Third, I'm all on board with Bryan Vs Omega occurring as a feud but the first singles match between the two definitely should've been on PPV.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> First, no need to call me a dumbass, I'm engaging in civil discussion with you.
> 
> Second, you can give them a big match without giving away your biggest match. Give them something like Bryan, Punk and Darby W/ Sting Vs Kenny and The Bucks W/ Callis.
> 
> Third, I'm all on board with Bryan Vs Omega occurring as a feud but the first singles match between the two definitely should've been on PPV.


I didn't need to call you a dumbass it's true, but it's annoying how you shit on AEW, and its fans, constantly

Bryan, Punk, Darby with Sting would have been stupid. It's just, "let's throw a bunch of stars into a match with no rhyme or reason". Bryan and Punk have had no interaction nor has there been any reason for them to. That is a special moment that you don't rush into. And why would Bryan waste time in some dumb tag match instead of going straight for the top guy? And using your newest, biggest signee in a stupid tag match after their debut on your biggest show ever? Really? You think that is what fans want? That's a Dynamite main event, not something you do on a PPV caliber show in front of your biggest crowd ever. Plus, Darby usually tags with Mox and Kingston. Not to mention Darby doesn't even have issues with The Elite and so far, neither has Punk. 

That is just stupid, WWE style booking and match making. Bryan just main evented Wrestlemania, he's a former ROH champion, a guy like him comes to AEW you bet your ass he's going to challenge the top guy and it's what fans would expect.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Sasha Banks isn't going to beat Rampage, Rampage is going to beat itself by being a poor mans version of Thunder. I knew it would happen eventually but I didn't think it would tank this quick. Thunder was actually a much more meaningful show than Rampage has been so far, in terms of booking importance and starpower, and that's saying a lot.

Under 500K is a fucking brutal number for a guy who was hyped to be a star like Punk. That's really bad. The novelty of Punk is already wearing off. I don't mean to kick a dude when he's down, but in WWE he always did pretty bad TV and PPV numbers when featured. Its sort of par for the course. And to think he thought he should have main evented 2 Wrestlemanias with John Cena over the Rock, lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Arkham258 said:


> I didn't need to call you a dumbass it's true, but it's annoying how you shit on AEW, and its fans, constantly
> 
> Bryan, Punk, Darby with Sting would have been stupid. It's just, "let's throw a bunch of stars into a match with no rhyme or reason". Bryan and Punk have had no interaction nor has there been any reason for them to. That is a special moment that you don't rush into. And why would Bryan waste time in some dumb tag match instead of going straight for the top guy? And using your newest, biggest signee in a stupid tag match after their debut on your biggest show ever? Really? You think that is what fans want? That's a Dynamite main event, not something you do on a PPV caliber show in front of your biggest crowd ever. Plus, Darby usually tags with Mox and Kingston. Not to mention Darby doesn't even have issues with The Elite and so far, neither has Punk.
> 
> That is just stupid, WWE style booking and match making. Bryan just main evented Wrestlemania, he's a former ROH champion, a guy like him comes to AEW you bet your ass he's going to challenge the top guy and it's what fans would expect.


That six man tag with a bunch of stars in it is how NJPW books and its been an incredibly popular concept amongst Japanese and North American fans for decades now. Remember WWE used to (Might still do) these big six man tag team matches and AEW loves them also.

You're thinking like a fan and so was Tony. The people are interested because it's their first match in a new company, it doesn't need to be an absolutely huge match to maintain interest, the first big matches should've been on PPV so that they could've done another 200,000 (Or more!) buys as we see both Punk and Bryan have their first big matches.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

In Tony Khan's defence I think his original comments have been misinterpreted/poorly reported.

My reading of his comment was that he expected AEW to do better than Smackdown only for the half hour they'll be going head to head, not overall. 

If Sasha is in that half hour I think he'll be wrong.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I've never been one to care about ratings but I guess Tony was just hyping it up to get the fans to watch his show as opposed to SmackDown and to build a little buzz for AEW. Coming out and saying that Rampage is gonna straight up beat up SmackDown but now he's all "whatever happens it'll be great for fans". Either stick to your words and back them up or just shut the fuck up and stay in your lane. Isn't it only a 30 min overlap anyway?


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

The Khans own the Jacksonville Jaguars so it is like Tony Khan saying Jaguars are going to beat the Patriots but lose every game during the season. The AEW sheep like his comments but TK is not exactly winning the Friday night ratings. the B promotor having an ego that his B or C show is going to get better ratings than Smackdown. I just would wait until Rampage actually beat Smackdown. He looks like a fool like the sorry ass NFL football team he and his daddy owns.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Chris22 said:


> I've never been one to care about ratings but I guess Tony was just hyping it up to get the fans to watch his show as opposed to SmackDown and to build a little buzz for AEW. Coming out and saying that Rampage is gonna straight up beat up SmackDown but now he's all "whatever happens it'll be great for fans". Either stick to your words and back them up or just shut the fuck up and stay in your lane. Isn't it only a 30 min overlap anyway?


Lol you just exposed Khan's plan. I hope it beats Smackdown though that way we'll get better shows from both companies.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

Smackdown usually gets around 900k...Dynamite got a good number once and that was when Punk showed up. Now, they can't even beat NXT.

Do you think people are going to bail on Smackdown to start Dynamite????? They already used all of their shock value bullets with Punk and Danielson. Neither of them wrestling in the Friday program could help Rampage beat NXT ??? You really think they will beat Smackdown?????

Plus, both will be head to head with the MLB playoffs. Rampage will get slaughtered with Smackdown putting their best in that half hour and the playoffs going on.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Khan comes across as a delusional idiot everytime he says something stupid. It’s better to keep your mouth shut than to make a fool of yourself. You don’t see Vince constantly tweeting, he’s focused on running his company.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Alkomesh2 said:


> In Tony Khan's defence I think his original comments have been misinterpreted/poorly reported.
> 
> My reading of his comment was that he expected AEW to do better than Smackdown only for the half hour they'll be going head to head, not overall.
> 
> If Sasha is in that half hour I think he'll be wrong.


It took 3 and a half pages for someone to finally point this out. It won't matter because in the ratings thread their will be the usual suspects using the full 2 and half hours to claim victory. Same with the idiots on Twitter.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

I’d say the Jaguars have a better chance of beating the Titans



the_hound said:


>


I’m stealing that one


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Ratings wars are genuinely stupid when fans get overly emotional over them.
> 
> I can only assume TK wanted to start arguments in his responses with the tweets he put out.


Were you around during the Monday Night War era? This is NOTHING compared to back then lol. Those WCW and WWF Monday night and Tuesday armchair quarterback days were hotly contested lol. Those were the days, but Vince did not have the empire that he has now with the money deals (neither Ted to be fair).

Just look at the WWE fanatics coming out again lol. Khan may have just awaken sleeping fans of Vince's company. On the other hand he may have also awakened pissed off WCW fans from 20 years ago lol.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447003430770331648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446924827659587585

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446945491279925252

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447033556623151105

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447001379491368960

https://twitter.com/MansaMusaThe7th/status/1447018300345573378

https://twitter.com/ManiacMike4real/status/1447005460347998211

https://twitter.com/checkmatewest/status/1446986989392351237




The XL 2 said:


> Sasha Banks isn't going to beat Rampage, *Rampage is going to beat itself by being a poor mans version of Thunder*. I knew it would happen eventually but I didn't think it would tank this quick. Thunder was actually a much more meaningful show than Rampage has been so far, in terms of booking importance and starpower, and that's saying a lot.
> 
> Under 500K is a fucking brutal number for a guy who was hyped to be a star like Punk. That's really bad. The novelty of Punk is already wearing off. I don't mean to kick a dude when he's down, but in WWE he always did pretty bad TV and PPV numbers when featured. Its sort of par for the course. And to think he thought he should have main evented 2 Wrestlemanias with John Cena over the Rock, lol


 

I get what Tony Khan is doing, but it is going to be embarrassing for AEW unless they pull off some huge debut or return to open the show. It would be hilarious if they get someone like THE ROCK. Imagine The Rock calling out Vince and Roman proclaiming to be the head of the table lol.

Of course, I just hyped myself as if this is 1995 WCW with Lex Luger showing up. You see how Tony Khan thinking he is pulling a Bischoff is not actually pulling a Bischoff. At least Bischoff knew how to place shocking steals from WWF when he opened his mouth attacking Vince.

With that said, it would be nice if this went somewhere. However, AEW is no WCW of 1995 or 1996 and WCW back then wasn't that hot either so.........


----------



## ThenWo/WCW (Jan 8, 2014)

Vince McMahon is a businessman

Tony Khan is just a kid playing with his father's money



promoter2003 said:


> I get what Tony Khan is doing, but it is going to be embarrassing for AEW unless they pull off some huge debut or return to open the show. It would be hilarious if they get someone like THE ROCK. Imagine The Rock calling out Vince and Roman proclaiming to be the head of the table lol.
> 
> Of course, I just hyped myself as if this is 1995 WCW with Lex Luger showing up. You see how Tony Khan thinking he is pulling a Bischoff is not actually pulling a Bischoff. At least Bischoff knew how to place shocking steals from WWF when he opened his mouth attacking Vince.
> 
> With that said, it would be nice if this went somewhere. However, AEW is no WCW of 1995 or 1996 and WCW back then wasn't that hot either so.........



wcw in 1994

was so entertaining and Hogan came

Looks like you're a Hogan hater

+ 
Right, I agree with you. AEW IS , not WCW

Because AEW didn't beat WWE like WCW did

Nitro was watched by millions and was the number one show in wrestling

Thunder watched by millions


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

ThenWo/WCW said:


> Vince McMahon is a businessman
> 
> Tony Khan is just a kid playing with his father's money


This


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

ThenWo/WCW said:


> Vince McMahon is a businessman
> 
> Tony Khan is just a kid playing with his father's money


I couldn't agree with you more. Vince learned from his father and took WWE to a whole new level. Tony Khan is some random wrestling fan with billions of dollars.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

This is why you should never believe anything you read on the Internet. Khan got worked by fake news.

10pm is Talking Smack on fs1 so no part of SD is airing head to head with Rampage


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ya'll are just loving that Tony Khan bait.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

TK should STFU and focus on AEW instead of poking the WWE. AEW has good momentum, why belittle it by making such awful comments aimed at the WWE?


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Tony knows how to create buzz that's for sure..sounds like alot of WWE stains on Twitter are getting worked


That doesn't make any sense, Tony isn't an onscreen character how can he work anybody? 

I remember when Triple H gave his famous "me and my friend Mark won't watch anymore" promo in character as a heel and people got super pissed. This is different because Tony the person is saying this not some persona he plays on TV.

Plus, how does "working" WWE fans benefit him? If anything won't his attitude be off-putting to them making them not want to watch Rampage just to spite him?

TK is hustling backwards imo.


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

Arkham258 said:


> I actually thought it was more embarrassing when Tony flipped out at Linda Hogan on social media for merely stating a fact. He got totally triggered and went into full woke, libtard mode.


You're without a doubt the worst fucking poster here. Seriously as a "fuck libtardz!!" guy how can you possibly enjoy a company that employs people you don't doubt hate simply for existing like Nyla and Sonny Kiss.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

promoter2003 said:


> Were you around during the Monday Night War era? This is NOTHING compared to back then lol. Those WCW and WWF Monday night and Tuesday armchair quarterback days were hotly contested lol. Those were the days, but Vince did not have the empire that he has now with the money deals (neither Ted to be fair).


Yeah, I was. 

No shit its nothing compared to back then. 

Fancy telling us all more facts? No one right now is a bigger star than Stone Cold Steve Austin? The Inner Circle is nothing compared to the NWO? 

Well, I never...


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> Ya'll are just loving that Tony Khan bait.


Yep, this was the old Bischoff "controversy creates cash" bait and he's even got WWE & Fox to take a bite by making the final 30 mins of next weeks Smackdown commercial free.

If Tony was serious about Rampage beating Smackdown head-to-head he would be booking a far stronger card. Rampage will lose the demo by a couple of hundred thousand and the only people that care will be the ones who took the bait in the first place.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm rooting for you, Tony.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

validreasoning said:


> This is why you should never believe anything you read on the Internet. Khan got worked by fake news.
> 
> 10pm is Talking Smack on fs1 so no part of SD is airing head to head with Rampage


I understand this. But in your opinion, how does the owner of the 2nd biggest company in America get worked like this?

There isn't anyone out there checking these tweets?


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> You're without a doubt the worst fucking poster here. Seriously as a "fuck libtardz!!" guy how can you possibly enjoy a company that employs people you don't doubt hate simply for existing like Nyla and Sonny Kiss.


I don't hate them. I just think they are a joke and I've regularly criticized the woke things AEW does. Not everything in life is black and white you triggered dipshit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Vince said you want the smoke? We got fire.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446987314048208899*


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Vince said you want the smoke? We got fire.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446987314048208899*


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> Sasha Banks isn't going to beat Rampage, Rampage is going to beat itself by being a poor mans version of Thunder. I knew it would happen eventually but I didn't think it would tank this quick. Thunder was actually a much more meaningful show than Rampage has been so far, in terms of booking importance and starpower, and that's saying a lot.
> 
> Under 500K is a fucking brutal number for a guy who was hyped to be a star like Punk. That's really bad. The novelty of Punk is already wearing off. I don't mean to kick a dude when he's down, but in WWE he always did pretty bad TV and PPV numbers when featured. Its sort of par for the course. And to think he thought he should have main evented 2 Wrestlemanias with John Cena over the Rock, lol


hey Thunder got Kevin Nash vs The Sandman. There's also a 24 hour gas station down the street with a built in McDonalds. Rampage can't compete with that!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

The XL 2 said:


> The fact that Smackdown loses about 70 percent of its audience when they go to FS1 shows that absolutely nobody gives one single fuck about the show. They cant even be bothered to change to a different channel. I'm not even sure how many people watch smackdown, their just might be a certain amount of people who leave Fox on when they go out or some shit.


You sound silly. The highest rated show FS1 has is Undisputed with Skip and Shannon which is why the nba, nfl, and mlb don’t go there either. The record for undisputed is 366,000 viewers and many of their shows go over 200-300. It’s the Skip and Shannon network and fox knows it so they get paid for it. And YouTube is used to basically promote them and their views are always high for their segments 

Every other show from Cowherd, Marcellus, First Things First does less than 200k. Big 3 ball did under 100k. It’s not widely available or in common packages.

if they get squashed by SD over there they got basically squashed by the equivalent of running on starz or showtime. And it really will be a haha Becky and Sasha or Roman are here and Punk/Bryan are there on a lower rung moment


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

wwetna1 said:


> You sound silly. The highest rated show FS1 has is Undisputed with Skip and Shannon which is why the nba, nfl, and mlb don’t go there either. The record for undisputed is 366,000 viewers and many of their shows go over 200-300. It’s the Skip and Shannon network and fox knows it so they get paid for it. And YouTube is used to basically promote them and their views are always high for their segments
> 
> Every other show from Cowherd, Marcellus, First Things First does less than 200k. Big 3 ball did under 100k. It’s not widely available or in common packages.
> 
> if they get squashed by SD over there they got basically squashed by the equivalent of running on starz or showtime. And it really will be a haha Becky and Sasha or Roman are here and Punk/Bryan are there on a lower rung moment


Just because it has better numbers than mediocre programming doesn't change the fact that no one cares to watch Smackdown. 90% of people with cable have FS1. If you can't bother to merely switch the channel, then your program isn't good.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

It genuinely amazes me just how insecure Tony is about his product. He should just shut up and just concentrate on his own shit rather than obsessing over WWE.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446925564821000193

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Cooper09 said:


> It genuinely amazes me just how insecure Tony is about his product. He should just shut up and just concentrate on his own shit rather than obsessing over WWE.


*At least someone gets it.*


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

validreasoning said:


> This is why you should never believe anything you read on the Internet. Khan got worked by fake news.
> 
> 10pm is Talking Smack on fs1 so no part of SD is airing head to head with Rampage


So they are going „head to head“ with Talking Smack? Are you kidding? And people will parade the victory (I can actually see Rampage beat Talking Smack) around as if they beat SD in the demo…


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Tony is so desperate for WWE to acknowledge his Mark ass. He must be 50 million deep in pay roll just to get Vinces attention by now.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I know a lot of people hate the idea, but I'd love to see AEW put their A-show -- whether it be Dynamite or an elevated Rampage -- head to head with either RAW or SmackDown. I pine for the days of the Monday Night Wars -- that direct head-to-head competition brings out the best in everybody.

Not only do I think AEW would deliver top-notch shows, I really think it may be the only thing that can break WWE out of their 20 year downward spiral into their current completely unwatchable state.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


> I know a lot of people hate the idea, but I'd love to see AEW put their A-show -- whether it be Dynamite or an elevated Rampage -- head to head with either RAW or SmackDown. I pine for the days of the Monday Night Wars -- that direct head-to-head competition brings out the best in everybody.
> 
> Not only do I think AEW would deliver top-notch shows, I really think it may be the only thing that can break WWE out of their 20 year downward spiral into their current completely unwatchable state.


*Hogan did this with TNA and that was the beginning of the end.*


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

The XL 2 said:


> Just because it has better numbers than mediocre programming doesn't change the fact that no one cares to watch Smackdown. 90% of people with cable have FS1. If you can't bother to merely switch the channel, then your program isn't good.


So by your logic no one cares to watch the dodgers in the playoffs either because their best game on FS1 in the 20 playoffs was 1.3 million … okay … yet they did 4.9 million vs the same Padres on Fox with a simulcast later lol.

FS1 just isn’t seen like ESPN, TNT, USA or other cable outlets still but it’s still relatively young though … FS2 does worse numbers though


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

WrestleFAQ said:


> I know a lot of people hate the idea, but I'd love to see AEW put their A-show -- whether it be Dynamite or an elevated Rampage -- head to head with either RAW or SmackDown. I pine for the days of the Monday Night Wars -- that direct head-to-head competition brings out the best in everybody.
> 
> Not only do I think AEW would deliver top-notch shows, I really think it may be the only thing that can break WWE out of their 20 year downward spiral into their current completely unwatchable state.


Hulk, Eric, Dixie, Spike, Viacom, and Panda Energy tried this shit and Vince bitch slapped them away.

And Jeff Hardy was a hotter free agent at the time than Punk or Bryan were when he went to TNA, which got better viewership numbers


----------



## SeiyaKanie (Jan 12, 2015)

and people will celebrate rampage's demo win over talking smack next week 🤣


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

Arkham258 said:


> I don't hate them. I just think they are a joke and I've regularly criticized the woke things AEW does. Not everything in life is black and white you triggered dipshit.


Oof. Unironically using the word triggered after you were just crying about "libtards." Calling me a dipshit shows you were triggered by my post, chief. Get thicker skin or stay off the internet.


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446925564821000193
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then shut up and do it. Don't just give us matches though because that isn't what a good wrestling show is all about. Give us compelling storylines and characters we can actually get behind, athletes who look the part and in ring psychology to get wrestling fans (not flipflop fans) into the matches. For the entire show, not just focused on one match or segment.


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

just ab it of promotion. Smackdown is a B show on a B channel atm and it's only a half hour cross over.


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Hogan did this with TNA and that was the beginning of the end.*


The return of Bret Hart in WWE episode was the first one they went head to head with wasn't it?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Stevieg786 said:


> The return of Bret Hart in WWE episode was the first one they went head to head with wasn't it?


*I believe so.*


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Hogan did this with TNA and that was the beginning of the end.*


Different time. WWE has lost viewers since then. AEW is closer to RAW now than TNA ever was to RAW, so head to head would be interesting. Who the fuck would choose RAW over Dynamite?? 😂 I’m kidding, I know there are people who would, good for them.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

haha noway not with Sasha vs Becky headlining that match will draw viewers in.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Let's be realistic here, AEW will probably not beat Smackdown head to head. I think that coming within a coupe of hundred thousand is a strong number realistically.

In terms of show quality though, Rampage will have this one.

Had it been a strongly booked Dynamite on the other hand, then this could be a realistic prospect.


----------

